# how the salt water flush destroyed me....



## Rebel1992 (Nov 17, 2011)

if youknow how to replace electrolytes the effective way - not the magnesium oxide which only draws water in the stool etc...pls do read and reply...you can save me from my hell....hey, well a short intro before i jumpright in... i am in my teens and because of the one mistake i made...it seems like i am going to lose it all.ok so, 2 years back i had acne(not so severe)... as any teen would do...he researched everything there was to kow and feel naively to certain protocols.thus when i heard to cure acne, one needed to cleanse his body...i did the dreaded SALT WATER FLUSH!!!and ever since then...my strong urge bowel movements(well formed) every 2 days(not perfect but nevertheless it was at least every 2 days)..... was gone...i now never feel the urge and i have to manually squeeze my ###### out... and this is where it gets interestiing... i have asked many on various websites etc (curezone) and so on...how i can heal.... and they keep saying Liver cleanse, bowel parasites and all that ####...and i ll tell you why i dont beleieve them nemore... for one that website convinced me to do the SaltWaterFlush...and i am 1000000% certain i dont have candida or parasites... i dont feel the symptoms of candida etc at all... i dont have thrush...and kefir and probiotics i have tried.... and take occasionalyso after researching....I AM 1000% sure its during the SWF,i flushed out electrolytes etc..that i now find it hard to replace or could be something else i flushed out....now, all i am asking is, if you know how to heal someone1 like myself, pls take the time to reply...thx....i am begging...end my hell!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you eat and drink a fairly normal healthy diet and don't do heavy exercise you should rebalance your electrolytes on your own. The body normally tries to keep the balance, so as long as you aren't doing something to throw it off you should be OK.One of the best rehydration fluids is just put a pinch of sugar and salt in a bottle of water. They use that for people with severe diarrhea that really screws you up to keep them alive in a lot of third world countries.I don't think a sign of bad electrolyte balance is loss of rectal urge. (long term imbalance tends to cause things like heart problems and it you are really worried a doctor can do a quick blood test to see if you are out of balance).I don't know why the flush damaged the rectum, but it may be worth getting the pelvic floor tested to see what may be going on back there to see if there is something that can be fixed or treated. Not know which problem this is makes it hard to know what could help.


----------



## somewhereiniowa (Sep 30, 2011)

You poor thing!! What about Pedialyte or Gatorade? Otherwise, get yourself to a Dr. Hope you get better soon!http://www.livestrong.com/article/77478-gatorade-vs.-pedialyte/


----------

